# Heimdall Fail



## Quantum

Well I've just spent six hours trying to figure out how to root this damned SCH-i800, and am at my wit's end.

I've finally determined that I have to install Heimdall and its frontend (into Debian) in order to install ClockWorkMod, which will let me install new firmware. I've tried everything else in all its permutations and they've all failed.

So I start heimdall-frontend and plug in the tablet. Nothing. The kernel sees it and sets it up, but Heimdall sees nothing. I go to the Utilities tab in the frontend and hit Detect, but "Failed to detect compatible download-mode device."

Nothing in the Readme about installing additional drivers, because I guess the udev file is supposed to take care of that.

The dispersed and chaotic information on this process makes it almost impossible. I have to think 90% must give up. I'm very technical, and I'm about to.

I haven't even begun to figure out where to get ClockWordMod...


----------



## Quantum

OK, this whole thing does not work. I go to get the ClockWorkMod file at
http://clockworkmod.com/rommanager/developers/vzwtab?name=Samsung Galaxy Tab - VZW
... click on ClockWorkMod ... and nothing.

Although ClockWork won't do me any good anyway with Heimdall busted.

Hopeless. This process is in complete disarray and is unusable.


----------



## zeroturn

Try this on any unrooted tab: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=859712

It works for any tab, not just the euro ones. It's old but works. For step 1, however, use psneuter in the superoneclick rather than rageagainstthecage.

After that, to get cwr on my tab, I downloaded my choice of rom and pulled the boot.img file out. Then, you get version 1.1 of heimdall and flash boot.img to both kernel and recovery. Then boot into car and flash your rom from there. After that, do another flash of boot.img to kernel and recovery as before. If required, do a user data wipe.

It seems convoluted, but this is seriously the most reliable way I've come up with. The flashing of boot.img to kernel and recovery seems to also be required after a cwr restore as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Quantum

It worked. Thank you. Something like this should be pinned to the top of the forum. So many people who fail just go away... I gripe.

I'm now enjoying MIUI Kang on this tab. So much more advanced than the Verizon stock.


----------

